# 26 Rls Vs 27 Rls



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

We are considering buying a new Outback and are having problems deciding between the 26 RLS and 27 RLS. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The larger shower in the 27 would be nicer. If you can physically walk in them, it would be easier. Floorplan pics are tough and thats all I have to go on as I have not been in either yet.

Good Luck and Welcome

John


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

First let me welcome you to the site. I will be unable to help with your quesitons other than that I have a 27RSDS and it shares the front section with the 26RLS, and one of the reasons we bought the 27 was the bathroom. The bathroom is the full width of the trailer and it makes it very roomy.

Good luck in your decision making, they look to be very nice units.

Gary


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I have the 26RKS, and I have seen the 26RLS at the dealership. The only thing different in the two is they moved the kitchen to the side and put the sofa where the kitchen was. The 26RLS seems more roomy than the RKS to me. The 27RLS I have not seen but from the floor plans it looks more roomier than the 26RLS, bigger bathroom and living room. If you are looking for more room then go with the 27RLS

Leon


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, mjatalley!* action

They are both nice layouts, and I am sure you would love either one. Hey, they are Outbacks after all!









Just take a good close look at your needs and wants, and go with the one that most strikes your fancy!

Happy Shopping!
Doug


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks for your advice. After more researching I think I found my decision maker - the 26RLS has an 80 gal grey water tank and the 27RLS only has a 40 gal. Everything else was so close. Looking forward to making new memories and becoming an "Outbacker".

Thanks Again!!!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Oh yea...the 80-gallon grey tank would carry weight in my decision as well. The 2004s have 28-gallon grey, and that prohibits shower usage for a family of 5 on a multi-day trip (without full hookups).

Randy


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome mjatalley to the group
Wow 80 gal gray that would be the deciding factor for me









Don


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

mjatalley said:


> Thanks for your advice. After more researching I think I found my decision maker - the 26RLS has an 80 gal grey water tank and the 27RLS only has a 40 gal. Everything else was so close. Looking forward to making new memories and becoming an "Outbacker".
> 
> Thanks Again!!!
> [snapback]78783[/snapback]​


And we look forward you having you...

Good luck with your purchase. Post some picture of your new "baby" once you pick her up. Don't forget to take the PDI with you.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Yep, 80 gallon gray is nice. Either bathroom is nice and much roomier than many of the other models. I don't know about others, but when I close the door to my bathroom it's a tight fit. Sometimes I have to suck in my stomach to get out.


----------

